# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [18-08-17] UMTv2 - QcFire v1.1 Release - Mi5, Nokia, Z2, PIN Pattern Reset and more.

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v2 Innovative and Intelligent*    *Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v1.1*    *Supported Brands:* *- Alcatel
- Cherry Mobile
- Coolpad
- HTC
- Huawei
- Lenovo
- Lyf
- LG
- Micromax
- Nokia
- OnePlus
- Oppo
- Swipe
- Vivo
- Xiami
- YU
- ZTE*   *Supported CPUs:* *- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26*   *Added Support for:* *Lenovo ZUK Z2 Plus* 
- Read / Write Firmare, Reset FRP, Format FS, Reset EFS *
Xiaomi Mi5* 
- Read / Write Full Firmware, Reset FRP, Format FS, Reset EFS *
Nokia 6* 
- Read / Write Firmware, Reset FRP, Format FS    *Google Lock Reset*
- PIN, Password, Pattern Reset without Data Loss.
- All Android Version should be supported.
- _Tested on 4.4, 5.1 and 6.0.1_
- If phone takes too much time to start after Lock Reset, please reboot it manually.    _Now QcFire has 2 flashing modes:_ *Single Program Mode*
- It is old supported method for firmware which has only 1 rawprogram ie. rawprogram0.xml
- This function is same as it was in previous version.  *Multi Program Mode*
- This mode will enable flashing of firmware which has more than 1 rawprogram, ie. rawprogram0.xml till rawprogram5.xml
- Simply browse and select folder which contains rawprogram files.
- It will automatically detect and add all rawprogram files.
- You can still check uncheck files, you need to flash.    *Write Flash Support of Devices with Multiple Physical Partition*
- You can select/unselect required XML file from firmware.    *Read Flash Support of Devices with Multiple Physical Partitions*
- Now it will populate partitions to read from All Physical Partitions   *Updated Internal Loaders*   *Improved Read Firmware Routine, Should be faster now.*   *Other Improvements * * IMPORTANT From now, you must use only latest module to update Card when required.
Like for example, as the QcFire Module is latest, you must use QcFire to update card when required. *   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO     ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR     ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE     RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED     IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES?* *Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.*     *PLEASE     DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND     SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## mohamed73

_Xiaomi Mi5 Full Flash 

```
Operation    : Multi Flash
Checking for existing devices...Found
Port    : COM20
Opening Port...OK
Init Handshake Sequence...OK
Hardware ID    : E1709400 [8996] 00000000
OPK_DATA    : 65D680382C4E0091ED2A1DDCD7EFD99ED328BEBDAD748E5CE177EC5AB6544AE5
Initializing Protocol...OK
Using Auto Loader Selection [1]
Preparing Firehose Loader...Done
Sending Loader [8996_002.ufl]...Done
Executing Loader...OK
Hardware    : MSM8996, UFS, 32 GB
Payload Info    : In: 262144 [4096], Out: 131072, Sector Size: 4096
Processing [rawprogram0.xml]
Writing [dummy.img] -> [switch] ...Done
Writing [devcfg.mbn] -> [devcfg] ...Done
Writing [devcfg.mbn] -> [devcfgbak] ...Done
Writing [misc.img] -> [misc] ...Done
Writing [cache.img] -> [cache]  ...Done
Writing [userdata.img] -> [userdata]  ...Done
Writing [gpt_main0.bin] -> [PrimaryGPT] ...Done
Writing [gpt_backup0.bin] -> [BackupGPT] ...Done
Applying Patches................Done
Processing [rawprogram1.xml]
Writing [xbl.elf] -> [xbl] ...Done
Writing [gpt_main1.bin] -> [PrimaryGPT] ...Done
Writing [gpt_backup1.bin] -> [BackupGPT] ...Done
Applying Patches................Done
Processing [rawprogram2.xml]
Writing [xbl.elf] -> [xblbak] ...Done
Writing [gpt_main2.bin] -> [PrimaryGPT] ...Done
Writing [gpt_backup2.bin] -> [BackupGPT] ...Done
Applying Patches................Done
Processing [rawprogram3.xml]
Writing [gpt_main3.bin] -> [PrimaryGPT] ...Done
Writing [gpt_backup3.bin] -> [BackupGPT] ...Done
Applying Patches................Done
Processing [rawprogram4.xml]
Writing [pmic.elf] -> [pmic] ...Done
Writing [pmic.elf] -> [pmicbak] ...Done
Writing [rpm.mbn] -> [rpm] ...Done
Writing [rpm.mbn] -> [rpmbak] ...Done
Writing [hyp.mbn] -> [hyp] ...Done
Writing [hyp.mbn] -> [hypbak] ...Done
Writing [tz.mbn] -> [tz] ...Done
Writing [tz.mbn] -> [tzbak] ...Done
Writing [keymaster.mbn] -> [keymaster] ...Done
Writing [keymaster.mbn] -> [keymasterbak] ...Done
Writing [cmnlib.mbn] -> [cmnlib] ...Done
Writing [cmnlib.mbn] -> [cmnlibbak] ...Done
Writing [cmnlib64.mbn] -> [cmnlib64] ...Done
Writing [cmnlib64.mbn] -> [cmnlib64bak] ...Done
Writing [emmc_appsboot.mbn] -> [aboot] ...Done
Writing [emmc_appsboot.mbn] -> [abootbak] ...Done
Writing [BTFM.bin] -> [bluetooth] ...Done
Writing [logo.img] -> [logo] ...Done
Writing [adspso.bin] -> [dsp] ...Done
Writing [splash.img] -> [splash] ...Done
Writing [mdtp.img] -> [mdtp] ...Done
Writing [NON-HLOS.bin] -> [modem] ...Done
Writing [boot.img] -> [boot] ...Done
Writing [recovery.img] -> [recovery] ...Done
Writing [cust.img] -> [cust]  ...Done
Writing [system.img] -> [system]  ...Done
Writing [gpt_main4.bin] -> [PrimaryGPT] ...Done
Writing [gpt_backup4.bin] -> [BackupGPT] ...Done
Applying Patches................Done
Processing [rawprogram5.xml]
Writing [gpt_main5.bin] -> [PrimaryGPT] ...Done
Writing [gpt_backup5.bin] -> [BackupGPT] ...Done
Applying Patches................Done
Resetting device...Done
Operation Finished.
```

_

----------


## mohamed73

_Alcatel Pixi 4 Remove Password Lock   

```
Operation    : Reset Locks
Checking for existing devices...Not Found
Turn Off phone, hold Vol UP + Vol DOWN and insert USB cable.
Some phones may need Special Boot Cable or TestPoint for EDL mode.
Found Port    : Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM20)
Driver Info    : HS Corporation, ghsser.sys, 10.2104.1.2
Connecting to phone...OK
Waiting for response...OK
Init Handshake Sequence...OK
Hardware ID    : E1009600 [8909] 00000000
OPK_DATA    : 9CBA94693C2333A562BCF0E0E981C558748817D002F543B2A26AB1B4B3F1CF9E
Initializing Protocol...OK
Using Auto Loader Selection [2]
Preparing Firehose Loader...Done
Sending Loader [8909_012.ufl]...Done
Executing Loader...OK
Hardware*    : 8909, eMMC, 16 GB
Payload Info    : In: 262144 [4096], Out: 1048576, Sector Size: 512
Reading Partition Table...OK
Reading Device Information...OK
Device    : TCL 9001I [msm8909]
Software    : MMB29M release-keys, vD39-0 [Sun Feb  5 17:32:19 CST 2017]
Android Ver.    : 6.0.1
Resetting Google Locks...Done
Operation Finished.
```

_

----------


## toufaout

merci beaucoup , good job

----------

